# Playing for England



## teucer2000 (May 14, 2002)

Am I being old fashioned in thinking that playing for England should be an honour and that the team is picked by the England coach, not the moaning mob from Manchester?


----------



## sonnyikea (Dec 31, 2002)

Not at all - however in this instance it looks like the FA have picked the team and not the England coach.


----------



## Steve_Mc (May 6, 2002)

I don't understand what the striking players' beef is. Rio is guilty of failiing to provide a drugs test sample, and has admitted his guilt. It's a breach of FA rules pure and simple, no grey area.

England shoud pick 11 men who want to play for their country. So what if that turns out to be a third choice team who get soundly beaten, at least they'd come out of it with more honour and pride than the moaning overpaid subintelligent brigade mobilising this farcical strike.

My 2 Turkish Liras worth ;-)


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

In most other sports he would already be banned for 2 years. I'd add an extra year for having a silly name.


----------



## sonnyikea (Dec 31, 2002)

but he dances in the sand - which would be impossible with a different name ;D

If it was athletics he would have to miss 3 drugs tests before he was reprimanded, and athletics is drug free no?


----------



## cuTTsy (Jan 31, 2003)

So the players go on strike...

Rio gets to play...

England get thrown out or do not qualify due to drugs...

How hard is it to turn up to a test? You would think the club after investing Â£30M would make sure he was there.

What he has done is worse than Beckham kicking the Argentinian, at least that was heat of the moment.


----------



## Sim (Mar 7, 2003)

Apparently he was moving house and forgot - how can this happen??????

If it was something like that and you could be banned would you just forget?


----------



## cuTTsy (Jan 31, 2003)

There are all sorts of rumours going on...

He had a Urine infection and was too embarrassed to attend.

He was also spotted shopping and forgot ???


----------



## jgoodman00 (May 6, 2002)

> kicking the Argentinian


I see no problem there


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Just heard on the news that another (not named) player failed to provide a test and then, just like Rio, provided one a day or so later.

He was only fined Â£2,000.


----------



## Newbie123 (Nov 25, 2002)

Having reading the Telegraph this morning, the sequence of events appears to be that the drug testing unit turned up at United Â during Â a training session (Ferdinand was there) and they were each given number bibs and then 4 numbers were picked out at random. Ferdinand knew his number had been picked but apparently they are allowed to continue training and then shower/ get changed etc before having the test. It was at this point that Ferdinand couldn't be found.

strange that he forgot then Â ???


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

That sheds a different light on it then.


----------



## teucer2000 (May 14, 2002)

But he wouldn't have been playing for England with FIFA just waiting for an excuse to throw us out of the championship.....

Let's face it, Rio was a prat and Man U are just trying blame anyone for the fact that they apparently couldn't organise one of their players to turn up..so much for the world's top club!


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

> So the players go on strike...
> 
> Rio gets to play...
> 
> ...


Maybe he had something to hide.........

I'd have thought he was wealthy enough to have someone do all the moving stuff for him. He is certainly indulged enough to be able to look at his diary for meetings like any normal person and his excuse is pathetic.

Take the rap boy ;D


----------



## jhaig (Sep 8, 2003)

We could all chip in and buy him a calender for his next birthday - heard he was a bit short on cash what with only earning 70 sodding K per week - come on he must have a PA to remind him. It is not as if footballs have to remember very much - oh lets see what am I doing today, then again i did forget my dentist appointment the other week - think I'd fucking remeber a DRUGS test though!!!!


----------



## jam (May 8, 2002)

i think that probably says it all doesn't it

there is only one reason why you would miss a test like that IMO, thats if you knew you were going to get busted


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

> i think that probably says it all doesn't it
> 
> there is only one reason why you would miss a test like that IMO, thats if you knew you were going to get busted


Exactly, and 36 hours may be just enough to flush out or whatever it is you do to evade detection.


----------



## Dubcat (Jun 10, 2002)

short term memory loss.. it stinks of cannabis abuse to me.. lets have witch hunt. Â Should we stone him (boom boom)? Â 
W.


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

> We could all chip in and buy him a calender for his next birthday - heard he was a bit short on cash what with only earning 70 sodding K per week - come on he must have a PA to remind him. *It is not as if footballs have to remember very much* - oh lets see what am I doing today, then again i did forget my dentist appointment the other week - think I'd fucking remeber a DRUGS test though!!!!


I doubt footballs remember _anything_


----------



## andytt (Sep 25, 2002)

at the end of the day - innocent till proven guilty and all that...

The drugs folk should have said - hold on Rio isn't here.. get a hold of him someone... but they never.

and then don't reprimand him until over a week later. Thats shit. If he wasn't there they shudn't have left without Man-U trying to get a hold of him. Apparently he called the same day saying he'd forgotten but the drugs folk had left.

They could have rescheduled the same day but didn't - the drugs folks fault ... a guilty man would not have called knowing he might be taken in for a test.

IMHO he's innocent and it's the testers who failed to chase him up and do their job.

Andy.


----------



## cuTTsy (Jan 31, 2003)

Sorry I didn't turn up to court your honour, but in my defence you should have realised I wasn't there and given me a call


----------



## andytt (Sep 25, 2002)

hehe, you know wot i mean though. Surely someone from Man-U would have got hi there sharpish!...


----------



## jhaig (Sep 8, 2003)

Thats not the point really its a DRUGS test come on you mean to tell me if your work required you to take a drugs test every so often and you got picked for a test you'd actually forget about it - I don't think so!!! Sit the pissing yourself wondering if you have been anywhere near the shit in you life I think and if there is anyway they can possible detect that you had a puff when you where 10 is more likely - There is no way he forgot about it!!!!!!


----------



## andytt (Sep 25, 2002)

drugs test happen randomly, maybe three times a season to one club. and never the same players.

So, during a training session - when ur concentrating etc etc, it is possible he forgot to go after getting showered etc. he had his mind on doing stuff for his new house.

the fact that no-one from Man-U or the drugs folk got in touch with him i find hard to believe, then they give him into trouble weeks later?! load of shite.

He passed the test - give him the benefit of the doubt. fine him 2k and let's get on with things.

(fine of 2k same as another player got in same situation)


----------



## jgoodman00 (May 6, 2002)

> Thats not the point really its a DRUGS test come on you mean to tell me if your work required you to take a drugs test every so often and you got picked for a test you'd actually forget about it - I don't think so!!! Sit the pissing yourself wondering if you have been anywhere near the shit in you life I think and if there is anyway they can possible detect that you had a puff when you where 10 is more likely - There is no way he forgot about it!!!!!!


Our company does safety-critical work, so we can be asked at any time to go & have such a test. I have not heard of anybody forgetting yet


----------



## jhaig (Sep 8, 2003)

James you are a geologist - where you study? - whoopy another living geologist who is not insane ;D, Or maybe is!!!


----------



## jgoodman00 (May 6, 2002)

> James you are a geologist - where you study?


The wonderful city of Porstmouth! How about you?



> - whoopy another living geologist who is not insane Â ;D, Or maybe is!!!


Sane is not normally a word I am associated with.

For the record though, I am not a practising geologist. The idea of being paid 10k, for working in the middle of the north sea looking at mud quickly deterred me!

Would like to do a PhD someday, but I doubt I will ever get around to it...


----------



## sonnyikea (Dec 31, 2002)

So Ferdinand is elligible to play for Utd but not for England - WTF is that all about????

http://www.4thegame.com/club/mufc/news/138157/.html


----------



## cuTTsy (Jan 31, 2003)

I think England didn't want to take the risk, but United seem willing to.


----------



## sonnyikea (Dec 31, 2002)

which doesn't make sense - any suspension would be for future games and would have no bearing on games played prior to the FA hearing, no?

If he's found guilty will they dock points from Utd from the games he played in between the dates?


----------



## jhaig (Sep 8, 2003)

> The wonderful city of Porstmouth! How about you?


London at UCL - also not practising went into the Remote Sensing and Photogrammetry world - better paid ;D


----------

